# value of nashua coal stove



## brisa (Aug 12, 2011)

what is the value of my nashua coal stove,i can't seemto find them anywhere? thank you.


----------



## Fsappo (Aug 12, 2011)

Post a photo of the inside and outside.  You'll get a few opinions then.


----------



## webbie (Aug 12, 2011)

Nashua was primarily a wood stove company - but most companies tried to get in on the coal boom when it happened in the early 80's.

They went out of business soon afterward.

There is no fixed value for a stove like this. In some cases, they are given away or taken to the scrapyard, in other cases sold for $400. If it is great condition and needs no parts - and can be painted up to look like new, I'd say north of $300.

If it needs parts and a lot of work, more like $150. Parts would be difficult, if not impossible, to find.


----------



## Fsappo (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm kinda with Craig.  Thats why I wanted to see a photo.  To check condition.  In the fall, with nothing damaged on the stove, just about anything that burns wood can fetch a couple of hundred bucks after a 10 repainting.

It its warped, cracked, broke etc, just scrap it orrrrrrrrr...

OUTDOOR BURN PIT YEHAA!


----------



## brisa (Aug 14, 2011)

thank you craig, that's just what i needed.pfm


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 24, 2011)

Hello

From  http://www.wood-stove.org/nashua-wood-stove.html

Nashua Wood Stove

Nashua Stoves had a nice run of things in the 1970s but unfortunately are now out of business. The were headquarters in New Hampshire. They had some famous commercials at one point. They would stick dynamite in the stoves and blow it up, with the rock solid Nashuas still standing unfazed. Somehow the glass windows on the doors even made it. I suppose this made them the Master Locks of stoves. They take a licking and keep on ticking!

There are some old units still in play though. The wood burning models were the NFPs, and the coal burning are NC. Here are the basic specs from Nashua. For some reason, their heating specs are all in cubic feet.

NFP-1: Heats 7000 to 10000 cu. ft.

NFP-2: Heats 12000 to 16000 cu. ft.

NC-1 6000 to 9000 cu. ft

NC-2 10000 to 14000 cu. ft.


----------



## oldspark (Aug 24, 2011)

The one they put the dynamite in did not have glass doors, I bought one new in 1980 and still have it and will put it in my shop.


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 24, 2011)

Hello

Here is a nice blog with pics of the Nashua Wood Stove!
http://hotdogjam.wordpress.com/2009/01/15/wood-stove/


----------



## oldspark (Aug 24, 2011)

That one must be newer than mine as mine did not have the glass doors, one of the reasons I bought the Nashua was because of the dynamite in the stove trick, figured it had to be built well to with stand that and it is.


----------

